# My Max is gone, Winter/Spring 1999-Feb 21, 2011



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Max went to the bridge this morning. The mythical rainbow is brighter with his colors today. 
Max was probably 12 we think he was born sometime late winter or early spring 1999. The only real thing we know about Max is that he succumbed to time, cushings, spondylosis and kidney failure today. 

He had been seesawing for months. We had a really bad week during all the storms 2 weeks ago but he re-bounded but it was pretty clear that time was ticking too fast for Max. I came home from a dog show yesterday in the early afternoon to find Max in a lot of pain, he was crying, his breathing was labored and he had numerous accidents in the house while I was gone for the over night in Texas. We doped him up on Tramadol to get him through the night was we just were not ready. This morning I nearly changed my mind but I knew that was my selfishness. I guess it was clear that the accidents over the weekend were not just chance. He was dripping urine and had peed in his bed again. He started that on Friday and on top of the fecal incontinence and inability to stand very long, I knew asking him to hold on was pure selfishness. I think we would have lost him in a matter of days if we had let nature take it's course but I could not stand to see him with no control over himself and in pain. 

Are we ever ready to let them go? The vet had a hard time finding a vein as his blood pressure was so low. But Max's passing appeared easy and the staff at the vet's was wonderful. We stayed with him a while and cried and then I came home and took the other two for a long walk. The day started cloudy but now is sunny, for Max I think. He liked the sunshine. 

Max came home to us on July 7, 2000. He was probably about 18 months old or so. He had been found running loose along the interstate. It took AC weeks to catch him. No one claimed him and we just happened in there to pick up licenses for the other dogs. My son saw him and we took him home. He would have been put down the next day. When we left Kentucky our vet thanked us for caring for him, no one would have put up with this dog except us he added. Max was a pain in the butt, he jumped fences, ran away, dug holes, destroyed my gardens, chewed shoes and whatever else he wanted to do. Max was also the dog that fought off a pit bull when it attacked me. Max was a great dog, fluffy, kind hearted, and loyal to the end. He loved to be with us and go for rides in the car. Despite his faults he was the best dog and I would do it all over again to see his smile. We will miss him a long time. God speed my boy. Until we meet again. :halogsd:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

:hugs:I am so sorry for your loss. Max was a beautiful boy. He is no longer in pain. 
R.I.P. Max


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs: What a handsome boy. I am so very sorry for your loss, it sounds like he had a great life with you. Run free Max!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. And he was a most stunning boy. Run free Max!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I am so sorry, he was a great dog. Glad he had a peaceful crossing as hard as it was for you to make that choice for him. No more pain now for him, he's free.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I swear I'm never going to read these stories but I just had to-- and I'm so glad I got to see what a gorgeous strong wise boy Max was. I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved pet Max, run free beautiful boy till we all meet at the bridge some day. :halogsd:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, Kathy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a pretty boy. 

I am sorry for your loss. Max had a good long life, and letting him go was the last gift you could give him. It is never easy to lose a dog, but it sounds like your boy had 11 bonus years. Thanks for rescuing him and giving him a great home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

RIP handsome Max.

I am so sorry Kathy.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy I am so sorry you had to say goodbye today


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So sad to lose an old friend. Thinking about you in Max's passing. You did your part for him.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no . . . I'm so sorry. It seems they are never with us long enough. You gave Max the best gift, a wonderful home with a loving family. Please know you're in our thoughts and prayers at this difficult time. Sending hugs . . .


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He is a VERY handsome boy, and such a bittersweet story. You gave him life. You gave him a chance. I bet he can't wait for the day to see you again. Thank you for loving him so much. Sounded like he needed it. <3


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

:hugs: I am very sorry for your loss. Max was a beautiful boy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a beautiful smile he had. :wub: Please don't feel like you let him down - his original owner/s did that, and thank goodness! He found the best home ever with you and Joe, and was loved and cared for up until it was time to let him peacefully go. His memory will live on.:halogsd:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, that was a lovely tribute.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Rest in peace beautiful Max. I am so sorry for your loss---Some day you will be together again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP Max. Handsome boy who is now racing around in the meadows around the bridge keeping an eye on everyone. So sorry for your loss but it sounds like he had a pretty darn good life with people who loved him.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Max was a very handsome boy.
Thanks for saving him from the shelter. And bless you for not holding on to Max too long and making the hardest decision any of us has to make.
I know Max is at The Bridge and will be waiting for you.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a precious dog.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

My heart goes out to you. God speed Max. Know he is always watching over you and he will love you forever.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

R.I.P. Max


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> What a pretty boy.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss. Max had a good long life, and letting him go was the last gift you could give him. It is never easy to lose a dog, but it sounds like your boy had 11 bonus years. Thanks for rescuing him and giving him a great home.


Amen


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry Kathy :hugs:

Run free Max


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss. He sure was a stunning boy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous gorgeous Max, I'm so sorry for your loss;((


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry...


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

He is beautiful. Letting go is the hardest and kindest thing we can do for them.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Kathy, so sorry for your loss. He was a wonderful boy.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, Max was a beautiful looking dog. :hugs::hugs::hugs((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry Kathy, what a handsome man he was. 

You did an honorable and courageous thing, sent him off with love. 

Good-by Max.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Kathy, I am really sorry...I know how hard it is to let them go.

:hugs:

Michaela


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. Please know that you and Max are in our thoughts.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Im so sorry. Reading that made me cry. I know the loss has left a hole in your hearts. I am glad he is now pain free and running with the angels but so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You guys do not know how much your thoughts mean to me. Yesterday was a terrible day. I could not keep Max out of my mind. Thankfully as a federal employee I was off work and could allow myself to think about him all day. Today is a little better. I am at work and have to think about other things but he keeps creeping back into my thoughts. He is right there at the peripheray of my mind and won't go away. I don't want him to go away because I don't want to forget him, how he looked, the warm and soft feel to his fur, the clean smell of him.

I worked in my garden yesterday pruning roses, amending soil and transplanting some black eyed susans. I replaced the dog beds in the house as they smelled of urine and I did not want to remember Max that way. 

I made my husband a nice meal and we opened a bottle of wine and toasted Max. I did not ask for his ashes back as I do not do that, too hard when you move a lot and cannot take them over seas if we are moved there. But I did keep several locks of his fur and his collar and tags.r I just learned to quilt and I am thinking about making him a meorial quilt. 

Today is beautiful sunny day and I look out the window of my office and wish Max were still here to play in the sunshine. Gosh I miss him.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Somehow, difficult as it is, we understand our furbabies. We know when they ache and hurt....and also when they are riddled with shame and guilt, weird as that may sound to say. My daughter's dog, Nana, part shepherd/part ?, was closing in on 15 years of age when her body gave out. She had great difficulty getting to her feet, she'd whimper with pain when we'd help her up, she'd try to do her business and often fail. Still, we loved her and didn't let these minor difficulties disturb us...we just kept helping her up and out as needed. She was an old family member, after all. But when she became incontinent, losing her urine and feces in the house, sometimes where she was lying, it was the look in her eyes that caught in our throats. She looked so woeful, so ashamed. She knew it was "wrong" but couldn't help herself. She'd cry in anguish, and we knew it was time. 

We sat at her side and held her head in my lap as the vet inserted the first of the shots. We could feel her body relax and she looked at me with peace in her eyes. When she finally closed those loving eyes for the last time, we cried...sitting with her for a long while afterwards. She had been with us so long and was so loved. 

Somehow, you never get over the grief of losing what some would consider a 'mere pet, for heaven's sake!'. But our furbabies are much more than that, aren't they? 

Max had a lovely smile, but with the addition of a definite look of fun loving mischief. I can believe he may have been a handful but who could deny that smile? Having just lost my own troubled baby, I can empathize with how you must be feeling. But as painful as it is right now, you'll remember him with love forever, and you know he's happy romping in those green green fields, digging holes merrily and laughing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks Diane, such kind words. I know you just lost Thor a few weeks ago too and are probably still hurting yourself.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did a lot for Max, keeping him comfortable for as long as possible. It was the right thing to do, letting him go. That doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your beloved friend. The last decision you made for him was proof of your unselfish love. 

Rest in Peace Max.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, Kathy, I am so sorry about Max. I am thinking about you, your family (both human and furred) and am sending hugs your way.
Sheilah


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kathy,
 Just reading this, hard to come to this part of the board w/o leaving with red eyes & half a headache. 

I am SO sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was ! Thank you for rescuing him & giving him the best life.  

He is running free & young again, out of pain & happy.................. 

Take Care


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Kathy: I loved your tribute to Max. It brought a smile to my face, thinking of those days when you picked him up, and how he must have sensed that he was rescued from a terrible ending, and was now in a safe place where people loved him. And the thought of dug up holes and chewed up favorite shoes made me chuckle. He repaid your patience by guarding you with loyalty. I'm thinking there must have been countless hugs and kisses through all these years. 

Max was so adorable. Who could own him without spoiling him with affection? Yes, I am also very sad at his passing. May flights of angels sing him to his rest, your sweet prince that he was. But as sad as I feel for you in your loss, those memories and your kindness to Max has done good for my heart.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

with tears brimming, I offer you my heartfelt sympathy and not a few hugs...the hardest thing for us to do is let go of those we love so much...and the most selfless thing we do is to let them go rather than prolong their suffering to ease our own....

:rip: <<<HUGS>>>>

Lee


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh Kathy, I just saw this.

I'm so sorry, but once again you did the right thing by your boy.

Sometimes the only way we know we are doing the right thing is by how difficult it is and how much it hurts.

Run Free Max.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks everyone. We picked up Max's ashes yesterday. The vet's office actually went and got them for us. Our vet and his staff were so kind to us and to Max. The other 2 dogs seem to have moved on, Kayos was pretty mopey for a few days and she is still pretty klingy. But each day gets a little easier and we are starting to remember all the fun times we had with Max. He was a great dog.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Stosh said:


> I swear I'm never going to read these stories but I just had to-- and I'm so glad I got to see what a gorgeous strong wise boy Max was. I'm so sorry you lost him


Stosh, I am just like you. At the same time I read them and see such wonderful stories of love and devotion.

I am sorry for the loss of Max.


----------

